# Licking chops (mouth)



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

It seems that Beamer has started a weird habbit of 'licking his chops' while sleeping or trying to sleep. It is soooo LOUD and annoying.. lol (its sounds like a kid eating a mouth full of icecream and he is not closing his mouth while chewing or whatever,,lol)

Any reason why he might be doing this??

Ryan


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Can't help with that one, Ryan.....sorry. Is there some reason he might be particularly dry mouthed or something?


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Beamer said:


> (its sounds like a kid eating a mouth full of icecream and he is not closing his mouth while chewing or whatever,,lol)
> 
> Any reason why he might be doing this??
> 
> Ryan


CHEWING ICE CREAM?!

MAJOR, MAJOR brain freeze! ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know Ryan....My sheltie though cleans himself at night,and it is an annoying slirping/sucking/licking sound. Is Beamer doing that?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Can't help you there, but Brando's stomach sometimes makes the loudest squirting noises when he's sleeping. I assume it's his food being digested.

BTW I just ordered a 50 pack of odor free, free range bully sticks from here. Only $42.

http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs/page_23/6_standard_bully_sticks.html


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sedona does exactly the same thing. It's almost like she' repeatedly lickiing her lips. I know she's not hungry or thirsty so I just figure it's her way of calming herself for sleep. Odd, though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dreaming of having one heck of a good meal (or poop if he is in to coprofagia). Sorry had to use my word of the day!


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Ryan do u mean like a bit of a smacking nose when Beamer does that...Molly does as well if it is the same thing.Not sure if that has to do with dreaming or not..


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

opps meant smacking noise


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't have an answer for your persay....but my dog Miranda, will lick and smack her lips like she just had peanut butter and it is so annoying. I felt with her the weather had something to do with it...like dry air...because she seemed to do it most of the time in our bedroom. We have since put in a humidifier directly through our furnace and it seemed to lessen it. Our bedroom air is definately not as dry anymore.

Or if she had been sleeping for awhile and she has started to leave a tip of her tongue out of her mouth. Kind of cute...because when she dreams it looks like she is 'suckling'. Maybe her tongue got dry...like a cotton mouth we adults have after sleeping hard/passed out with our mouths open. 

Maybe Beamer is just trying to get his mouth 'moist again'.

Other than those thoughts, I have no other ideas.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

He does not seem to be thirsty or anything like that. He just likes to lick his chops and be annoying when going to bed.. lol He occasionlly does it when napping around thehouse but always does it at night in our bedroom. Maybe its the air in that room?? who knows... I should get it on video.. its so loud.. lol


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

It sounds the same as what molly does Ryan..good point wonder if it is the air mabye too dry with the heating.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Our old dog, Cinder, would do that. It was as if he couldn't get his tongue settled in the correct position for sleeping ound: Very, very annoying!!!


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

I love the name of your dog Cinder.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> BTW I just ordered a 50 pack of odor free, free range bully sticks from here. Only $42.
> 
> http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs/page_23/6_standard_bully_sticks.html


Sorry, I can't help you Ryan!

Total thread hijack - sorry!!!!!! 
Daniel, when I saw all those "free" in your comment, I figured they were, but $42 ! lol Btw, just checked on them and didn't notice anything about oder-free...... am I missing something? It might be something the owner of the store where I work would be interested in.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

classeylassie said:


> I love the name of your dog Cinder.


Thank you. He was a little "mutt" that was way too smart for his own good. Always figuring out ways to get into trouble... We had a cat at the same time we had Cinder, whose name was Ashes. Need I tell you Cinder and Ashes were both black.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, Jasper does this and if I go and get him water he stops for the rest of the night-- Just a few sips out of a drinking glass does the trick. It is dry in our bedroom.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

How funny....Amy does that too. It drives me crazy! I always said it sounds like she's eating dry mashed potatoes. She makes this gross noise and then swallows, over & over again. It starts at the SAME time every night (4am)! I think she might be thirsty b/c I've heard her get up & go to the shower (her drink of choice when she's too lazy to go downstairs) Sometimes I'll tell her to go to sleep & she stops, other times I just put a pillow over my head to block it out


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan, Pablo started doing that too, it must be because their mouthes get dry and then maybe it because a funky habit. Maybe you could offer him a binkie or a chewing gum :baby:

Jen, glad to see that you apparently still have Amy. Hope things are improving with big steps for her and your family!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my little guy does it at night as well when he's sleeping. i have a bowl of water in the bathroom in case he gets thirsty, he also seems to talk or should i say bark in his sleep, sometimes his little paws are flapping a mile a minute when he's sleeping, must be dreaming of running or something!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Littlebuddy...I LOVE that photo in your avatar!!! How old is you pup? I was reluctant to have Amy in a puppy cut, but if she were to look half that cute, I'd do it tomorrow!!! What an adorable dog!!!!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree, that is such a cute photo, and am seriously contemplating getting Oreo put in a puppy cut! Very nice 

Oh, sorry Ryan, I didn't mean to hijack this thread either - I don't have anything helpful to offer.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mom23girls said:


> Sometimes I'll tell her to go to sleep & she stops, other times I just put a pillow over my head to block it out


When I first read this, I thought you said you put a pillow over _her _head. Eeks!

Interesting that so many of you have experienced this. I wonder if it is related to winter and dryer home climates with heaters, etc.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Kimberly....I think you're right about the house being dry. Ours tends to be in the winter especially.  I meant I put the pillow over my own head!!! LOL!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

django thanks you all for the kind word on his pic! he's 4 years old and has an awesome groomer, she clips him by hand, he's been in a puppy cut since he was a pup. it's easier to maintain and keeps him cool in the summer.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> django thanks you all for the kind word on his pic! he's 4 years old and has an awesome groomer, she clips him by hand, he's been in a puppy cut since he was a pup. it's easier to maintain and keeps him cool in the summer.


I was going to comment, as well, on your new avatar. Omg, he's tooooooo handsome!! Is there any way you could post a pic or two in the "puppy cut" thread please?? If you don't mind, I'd love to see more of django so I can get Ricky cut that way....

Thread is here: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&highlight=puppy


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

*I did it!!*

Littlebuddy's avatar did it for me....I had Amy clipped today! She looks SO ADORABLE!!!!!!!! I found a great groomer (I've tried a lot), but this one totally listened to what I wanted. the end result is so adorable. She was also the only one I could find who would hand scissor her. I'll post pics once the 2 legged kids get to bed  Next week she's getting spayed & I thought it woud be a good time since she wasn't going to want to stand & be groomed. With all that hair, I had to brush her at least once a day to keep her looking good. She's not super short, but perfect for an easy comb out & blow dry. Im so glad I did it!!!!!!!


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

Moko said:


> CHEWING ICE CREAM?!
> 
> MAJOR, MAJOR brain freeze! ound:


LOLound:


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

Maybe his lips are chapped I ALLWAYS lick my lips when they're chapped even though I shouldnt. And I know Dryskin/chapped lips etc. affects dogs cause mirabel has had some dry skin where she just kept itching and itching.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

My guys do it a little and only at night when they are sleeping. It's definitely the dryness of the air. As soon as the temp warms up and the heat doesn't have to go on as much, they stop.


----------

